# Ipad update, I want it gone!!



## dogluver (Aug 4, 2012)

I made the mistake of updating my ipad to I think ios 13. I absolutely hate it! It has really messed up everything and it's not user-friendly. But, I read that to go back to ios 12, I would have had to save a backup copy BEFORE I downloaded the update. Well, of course I didn't back up before I did the update. I also read, I could maybe put the Ipad in recovery mode. Would that work? Would that mean I lose everything I have saved? Is there another way to get rid of this update? I've been losing my mind!! Please help if you have any ideas! Thanks so much!


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

My idea, which I do not expect you to like, is to make sure you have iOS 13.3 (it's no worse than the other iOS 13 updates and better in some respects) and along with the rest of us suffering users grin and bear it and keep hoping for a 13.4 with real fixes or an early 14 that mostly works.

Hoping that somebody can offer an idea more to your liking.


----------



## dogluver (Aug 4, 2012)

Thanks! I just hate it so much! But you're right, hopefully the new update that comes out will be more user-friendly. I can't easily get around a lost a bunch of bookmarks. Just so frustrating. I appreciate your help.


----------



## AmyToo (Sep 22, 2017)

It's not a major difference. What doesn't work?


----------



## dogluver (Aug 4, 2012)

Overall the layout. Just not user friendly. Websites are different, ex. Shoprite is different, email (Hotmail is set up completely different. Lost many bookmarks and tabs that I had saved. Just hate it! Want to get ride of it. But, I realize i have no choice not unless I want to lose everything and start it in recovery mode. Don't want to do that.


----------

